# shimano diaflash specimen



## tiger (14. September 2004)

moin leute!!

war vor kurzen bei meinem tackle dealer auf der such nach ner neuen karpfenrute! er hatt mir dann eine SHIMANO DIAFLASH SPECIMEN in 12feet
und 2,75lb empfohlen!! was haltet ihr von diesem gerät!!
ich fand sie sehr schön und super verarbeitet!! werde meinen kauf von euren ratschlägen abhängig machen!!was könnt ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen was im bereich von 100-160€ liegt?? länge: 12feet
                                           testkurve: 2,5-2,75lb
ach ja ich könnte die shimano für 125euros haben!!
also haut in die tasten #6    :g  |bla:  |supergri  :m 
mfg.:
tiger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Das ist eine durchaus brauchbare Rute, und der Preis ist auch recht gut (2002 um 200€ die FA, da ist sie ausgelaufen). Es gibt 4 Versionen: Normale Aktion und Fast Action und Ein- oder Zweistegberingung. Die 5+1 Beringung ist rein auf Distanz ausgelegt, mein Fall wärs nicht. Und noch nichtmal Fujis   

Herausragend waren die Karpfenruten von Shimano eigentlich nie. Und Ersatzteile und Reparatur kann man bei Shimanoruten gleich vergessen. Hab letztes Jahr noch versucht einen Passenden Matchring aufzutreiben- No Chance einen passenden Shimanospezialring zu bekommen.

Musst Du selbst entscheiden, ob Du sie nimmst, oder ne Daiwa Powermesh Z oder eine Greys Prodigy mal vorher in Augenschein nimmst. Das wäre meine Wahl in der Preislage bis 160€.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Soxl (14. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hoi tiger,

kenne die von Dir besichtigte Diaflash leider nicht, kann dazu also nix produktives melden, sorry  #c 

Ansonsten bin ich voll bei Holger, würd' auch mal die Prodigy-Serie von Greys begutachten. Weiters fällt mir in der Preisklasse noch die Strategy von Spro ein, auch sehr schöne Stöcke die verbreitet recht gute Kritiken hamstern  #6 

Viel Spass bei der Rutenwahl!

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rivercarp (14. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hi tiger wen dein Händler Ultimate hat nimm dir mal die Bionic 12 Ft 2,75lbs in die hand fische das teil die 3 Saison ne echt super rute für den Preis kosten je nach Händler um die 100 Euro!! #6  #6 

                                          Gr.Günter


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Also, die Shimano Diaflash, ist die (meiner Meinung nach) hammermäßigste Karpfenrute wo gibt... Gute verarbeitung (laut meinem Händler) Fuji-Sics (da würd ich aber eher Holger trauen), super Aktion. Ich habe eine 2,5er "The Bug" und suche noch 2 Stück
(Laut meinem Händler lässt Shimano die Sics bei Fuji bauen, Blanks presst Shimano selber) Ich hab auf meine 2 Jahre Garantie, wenn was is krieg ich ne Neue, oder als Austausch dann wohl ne Tribal. Ich habe ne Normale mit 2-Steg Ringen und ner 6+1 Beringung

Zu der Rute das ist MEINE Meinung, die Greys sind aber auch super Ruten.
Wenn du mehr als eine Rute für relativ kleines Geld willst, schau dir die Warrior von Fox an...


PS: wenn dein Händler noch 2 Dias mit 2,5lbs und 12 feet hat, würd ich die zu dem Preis nehmen...


----------



## Tobi F (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hey.

Ich selbst fische zwar erst seit Anfang des Jahres auf Karpfen, aber hab mich in dieser Zeit viel umgeschaut. 
Und was ich persönlich mitbekommen hab ist, dass Ultimate teilweise einige Probleme mit der Qualität zu haben scheint. Verallgemeinern würd ich es nicht, aber von den Ruten lass ich die Finger. Von den Greys hab ich nur Gutes gehört.

Aber um Shimano zu verteidigen: Ich fische die BeastMaster Specimen in 2,75 und bin verliebt in die Teile:k :l !!!! Die Verarbeitung ist top, die Aktion toll und lassen sich prima werfen. Ein paar meinen Kumpel fischen auch Shimano Ruten und das schon lange und die haben auch keine Mängel feststellen können. Der Preis liegt übrigens auch um 100Euro.

MfG


Tobi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Also ich hab die Beastmaster 12" 3lbs in der Hand gehabt, schöne Rute, gute Verarbeitung, aber angeln könnte ich damit nicht, die taugt höchstens zum Brennnesseln niederschlagen, so ein harter Prügel, dagegen sind sogar die NASH-Flinten weich.


----------



## Tobi F (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hm,

in 2,75 hab ich das Problem nicht. |kopfkrat Wie gesagt, gut Aktion etc. 
Ich find allerdings auch 3lbs für ne 12er Rute zu viel. So etwas würde mir eh nicht ins Haus kommen, wenn 13" 3lbs. Für 12" ist bei mir 2,75 oberstes Limit.
Hab schon einige gute Fische damit gefangen und sie biegt sich wenn ich Druck machen muss auch satt bis zum Wasser.
Bei leichter Belastung hat sie allerdings eher eine Spitzenaktion erst bei voller B wird sie durchgehend.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

@ Carpcatcher
Die 2,5lbs hat auch nen Ring mehr, dass ist dann schon o.k.

Und ob die Beringung von Fuji ist oder nicht, steht auf den Ringrahmen winzigklein drauf. (Shimano wäre auch schön Doof das nicht aufdrucken zu lassen, wenns welche wären. Die Highendruten von Shimano, derzeit die Tribal, haben das ja auch Werbewirksam draufstehen...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

@Gerätefeti

MeinTackledealer meinte das Shimano wohl von Fuji Ringe fertigen lässt und sie unter eigenem Label verscheuert...
Was hällst du von den Tribals, kann mich zwischen denen und den Greys nicht entscheiden, sollen 13" mit 3 oder 3,5 lbs werden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Das wird ne einfache entscheidung  |kopfkrat  #d , von Greys gibts nur die FX 5 in 13'. (Die ist nen ganzes Pfund Scheine Teurer, dafür aber auch ne echte Ultimativrute, wenns um Weite geht.)

Ich weiss aber auch nicht, was ich von der Shimano Tribal halten soll. Die Teile liegen auf Century, Harrison und fast Hutchinson-Niveau preislich. Damit sind sie erstmal einfach nur zu Teuer. Den Kultstatus einer Century werden sie jedenfalls nie erreichen. Und vermutlich wirds in 2 Jahren auch weder Rute noch irgendeinen Reparaturblank mehr geben.
Schnuckelig sind sie natürlich schon, insbes. die XTR wegen der Ausstattung.



> MeinTackledealer meinte das Shimano wohl von Fuji Ringe fertigen lässt und sie unter eigenem Label verscheuert...


Und warum steht dann auf den wirklich teuren Shimanoruten Fuji drauf, und auf den einfachen nicht, wenns doch Fujis sind??? Ich denke der Dealer labert Dir einen...

Just Monsters 
Holger


----------



## tiger (15. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

hi leute!!
ich danke euch vielmals für eure massigen antworten!!
ich werde mir noch die bionic ansehen!! noch eine frage ist es bei den diaflash karpfenruten normal das sie nen komplett durchgängigen moosgummi griff haben?
@carpcatcher2001
er zhatt gemeint es sei seine letzte!! aber ich frage ihn noch mal!!
danke für die antworten und macht weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gruss:
tiger!!

p.s.: was haltet ihr von yad karpfenruten??im genauen von der yad springhill carp??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Nein, wenn die Peitsche einen Durchgehenden Griff hat ist es die Diaflash Specialist Specimen. (Gibts auch in Fast und Normaler Aktion.)
Die hat dann auch 6+1 Ringe in 2,75lbs. 
Preise waren Gleich

Ist eigentlich als Allroundrute sowohl zum Karpfen, als auch zum Hecht und Welsangeln konzipiert. Zumindestens laut dem UK Katalog. Ausserdem Beschreibt der Katalog noch die "tolle" Zusammenlegbarkeit in Montiertem Zustand, weil der unterste Ring des Oberteils und der Obere des Unterteils auf exakt der Gleichen Höhe Platziert sind....
Mein Urteil zu dieser Wahnsinnseigenschaft:  #u 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## tiger (16. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

@geraetefetischist
also ich finde das das wirklich der allerbeste grund ist das teil zu kaufen 
 |wavey:  :m  #6    
was war jetzt noch mal der ehemalige preis für diese rute??
ich werde sie mir morgen noch mal ansehen und entscheiden!!
@rivercarp:
die bionic ist die ohne hinteren griffteil?? wenn ja finde ich das sie grausam aussieht!! aber trotzdem danke für den tip!!  #6 
also danke noch mal für die ganzen antworten!! 
gruss:
tiger
p.s.: kennt keiner yad ruten finde nämlich die springhill ist vom blank her fast wie die sportex kevlar carp!!   :g


----------



## rivercarp (17. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hallo Tiger Rutenkauf is immer Geschmacksache den einen gefällt se den anderen ned  habe in der Zeit wo ich dem Karpfenangeln mit Boilies verfallen bin,habe den spleen seid 1986 schon so manche Rute gehabt die eine war so die andere so in den 90ern waren die armalite's das absolute  heute sin die hutchis und ng's nur wen ich mir so anschaue was die Teile inzwischen kosten bekomme ich Haarausfall :c und den Fisch interesierts eh ned an welchen Stecken er ausgedrillt wird!!!!

                           Gr.Günter


----------



## tiger (17. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

hi leute!!
ich hole mir das teil morgen!! danke für eure super tips echt spitze!!!!!!!!!!!
werde berichten wie sie so ist!!
gruss:
tiger


----------



## BigBaitrunner (18. September 2004)

*AW: shimano diaflash specimen*

Hallo ich täte mir die Nash HooliganXs kaufen. ich zwei stück davon die fasziniert mich so eine wansinns rute aber die shimano Diaflash is aus sicher keine schlechte wahl.
 lg BigBaitrunner


----------

